# Chicken nipples



## FlaCummins (Jul 19, 2012)

Is anyone currently using chicken nipples for watering? Did you take away the other watering method immediately or leave both in coop for awhile? Mine don't seem to understand it. I've tried using a stick and my fingers to show them but they seem to think water comes from my fingers or sticks.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

That is just funny, they think the water comes from a stick or your fingers!! They just aren't too bright, are they? I had a roo with a crossed beak and I tried to teach him to use a water nipple, and I gave up. I did keep the other waterer in the coop, and the nipple dripped in the shavings, too. He learned to adapt with the regular one.


----------



## FlaCummins (Jul 19, 2012)

Yeah if I press the nipple with a stick they continue to look at the stick when I pull it away. Maybe they'll figure it out.


----------



## kc7lub (Aug 19, 2012)

They eventually figure it out but I do keep both in the coop


----------



## Shanebaby (Aug 7, 2012)

I switched to nipples on the bottom of a bucket and took their other water bowl out. I used my finger to show them the water and they caught on pretty quick.


----------



## tinamae (Aug 29, 2012)

*Chicken nipples!*

I use Chicken nipples and when I introduced them I did take out the other water source and it took 31 minutes for the first chicken to figure it out! They are awesome! Clean water, large bucket filled and hung on the outside, hose and PVC it works great!


----------



## nxb161 (Jan 23, 2013)

I saw these "chicken nipples" in some videos, and thought if the chickens used them that would be a great way to keep the water clean and less mess. So I'm gonna try to revitalize this older thread and see if anyone has anymore to add.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

I use them, and even have had week old chicks using them. To me, the only thing I don't like is that when it rains, the chicks love to drink the water puddles, that have dirt and poo in it. That worries me, but seems ok with the chicks. I love how clean the water stays and I have two 5 gal buckets as reservoirs, and I ran a line into each of my 3 coops, coming from each bucket, this way there is backup. In the spring, I plan to work on a new trough design that will self clean, just need to add some money to the "chicken kitty" to build my idea.


----------



## nxb161 (Jan 23, 2013)

http://cconly.com/chicken_supplies/waterers

Ok, I think I'm sold, been doing research and I hear a lot more good things than bad about these. I like that they also can be taken apart and cleaned.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

I don't think mine come apart, but the ones I got that I liked best came from Q C Supply. They are the red ones, I get an occasional leak, but they don't drip for the most part. I had some cheaper ones, and they did leak.


----------



## ChickensSayMoo (Sep 5, 2012)

I use the chicken nipples & the little cups also. They use both, but seem to prefer the cups.
When I first introduced the chicken nipples, I didnt tighten them too tight, just enough so they would drip just a little bit. 
Then once the chickens had all worked it out, I tightened them up. It didnt take long for them to work it out.


----------



## PouletdePouf (Jan 24, 2013)

I was doing research on these. Thanks to all contributors!  I'm going to try them.


----------

